# Training Partner?



## SMP (Dec 25, 2004)

Wondering if the training partner link will be fixed or redone elsewhere.  I believe it could be a great tool. 
Thanks for all your hard work - Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2004)

Doing something with them is on my to-do list.  They've been broke since we upgraded the forum software, and I haven't had time to develop, test and install a solution yet.  I'm hoping 1st qtr 2005 I'll have enough of the 'fires' out to start doing RnD again.


----------

